# Car Carrier



## BAnderson (Nov 11, 2015)

This is a project that I have been working on for a while. This is the first pass. I would like to get some ideas and suggestions from others of what I should change before putting the final design together.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

You want someone else's thoughts? That looks great!! Don't change anything - that's my suggestion.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree completely with dhazelton. Looks great!


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

COOL!!!!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice…if you want ideas let a young child play with and watch.

It is a clever idea but is it sturdy enough for a kid to play with?


----------

